# Fished Navarre Pier 1st time.



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

We left with the Spanish still biting. Several caught kings at end of pier. Never been in March when co is running. Kinda funny seeing about everyone with a ding-a-ling at the end of their rod. Not fishing just looking I guess. Saw no cobia caught. 
I wonder if they get irritated when others are disturbing the waters catching Spanish. Lots of Spanish but most weren't interested? My wife and I like Spanish so my don and I loaded the little cooler till it could hold no more. We could of gotten 10 more before limiting out. 
Thought it strange no cleaning table like at Gulf Shores pier. 
Is it a "law" not to throw along pier. Some local said not to do it. I saw no harm when no one was in casting distance. Meant to read rules in way out but forgot.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

NO RULE........COMMON SENSE and COURTESY.
If you are asking what I think you are asking....NO, it's not a law. It is, however, extremely aggravating when you are fishing far to the side of your position and end up throwing over your neighbors or worse yet, tangling the hell out of everything and everybody. Is it best to maintain some order out there. If you throw to the side then everybody on that side has to wait for you to clear before they can throw without tangling. It is better if everybody is throwing slightly into the current so that the current drift brings all lines back together. If the bite is really going strong, restrictions will be imposed on those who don't understand this. If everybody is throwing dead bait and it is all drifting together, at the same rate, and you come in with some kind of live bait, you will be invited to fish elsewhere. It's just common sense that has to be applied. Harmony and coordination....I guess you could say.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

It's also against Fla. law to clean fish until "Landed"...you may gut and scale, but fish must be in tact for FWC to be able to measure...


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks and now I understand a little more.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

devndeb said:


> It's also against Fla. law to clean fish until "Landed"...you may gut and scale, but fish must be in tact for FWC to be able to measure...


Cant fillet fish on shore or on pier. Florida wants your money any way they can get it, as in fines, etc. U can gut fish but not do anything that changes length of fish as far as I know untill u are at your residence I guess. Some one will clarify on this.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Cant fillet fish on shore or on pier. Florida wants your money any way they can get it, as in fines, etc. U can gut fish but not do anything that changes length of fish as far as I know untill u are at your residence I guess. Some one will clarify on this.


 "landed" means on shore. when you "land" a fish in a boat its when you get to the dock. if your on dry land you can do whatever you want. fillet your fish on the tailgate if you want. its legal.

I find it funny that people get harassed for cutting up fish on the pier but FWC also gives people shit for putting protected sharks and tarpon on dry sand because its classified as "landed". 

anything to get a bone I guess.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

The county owns the pier and established an ordinance to prohibit cleaning fish on the pier so that no fish remains end up in the water. The fear was that this will attract sharks and scare away tourists. They also do not allow dragging a pier caught shark up to the beach to be landed. They fear a tourist might get too close and get bitten or scared.
It is a little lame to me as lately big sharks caught from the beach and pier have been all over the news and internet.


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

How is it that I keep being told I cannot shark fish on the piers but I go out to Navarre a month ago and there's 5 big golds spread out east to west at the end of pier. Do they relax the rules during off season


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Finatical0624 said:


> How is it that I keep being told I cannot shark fish on the piers but I go out to Navarre a month ago and there's 5 big golds spread out east to west at the end of pier. Do they relax the rules during off season


U can shark fish on all piers exect tourist loving P cola bch pier. Its a wonder u can fish at all there. I dont think its the piers rule but SRIA's rule. Seriously Rediculas Idiots Authourity. I wish they was gone . Turn it back over to the county . SRIA is a crooked regime .


----------

